# Dust Collection



## Graybeard (May 19, 2016)

I need to update my dust collection and have been looking at a number of options. I wonder if a Penn State Industries cyclone https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TEMP1425S.html is any better or worse than a Jet mobile unit. Link


I see Grizzly makes one as well http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440

Anyone have an ideas or experiences with any of these?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2016)

I have an older version of the penn state cyclone That I purchased used. I can say that it works well and moves a ton of air. Before I Purchased it I was looking at a few mobile units like what you are looking at. I have to watch the height of the machines because I have a basement shop. I looked at the Grizz, Bailey's also has a couple of nice machines, and the Laguna. I was kind of waiting for woodcraft to put the laguna on sale. The Laguna, Jet, and Bailey are all very similar. The Grizz is pretty unique to Grizz. I would advise going with the biggest hp you can and run 220 v.
P.S. I am very happy with my psi cyclone, Just barely fits in my basement shop between the floor joist. It's relatively quiet and has great suction. Seperation is excellent as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2016)

I have the 3.5 HP and am very satisfied. there is a thread in machinery or? Upgrade to a 50 gallon barrel though. Mine will fill a 50 gallon barrel about as fast as you can say oh sh...... when i am running the planer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I'm limited too by the height of my garage and a garage door. Leaning toward the 3 or bigger HP.


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2016)

Mike, can you tell me the width of the motor collar? I might be able to fit that between the garage door rail and the wall.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Mike, can you tell me the width of the motor collar? I might be able to fit that between the garage door rail and the wall.


I think they might list sizes and dimensions on their website under the specs. Maybe, lol.


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2016)

I downloaded the manual but can't find the width of the motor and collar. I tried to call but all the lines were busy. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> I downloaded the manual but can't find the width of the motor and collar. I tried to call but all the lines were busy. I'll keep trying.


You want me to measure from the wall to edge of motor? 2.5 Hp and the 3.5 are on sale


----------



## Graybeard (May 20, 2016)

Well, nothing in the manual and the tech said he'd have to go measure it as it wasn't recorded anywhere. He didn't come back in five minutes so I figured he went to lunch or just put me on hold. Considering this bad boy. http://www.baileigh.com/dust-collector-dc-2100c

I can pick it up as it's made in state.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Well, nothing in the manual and the tech said he'd have to go measure it as it wasn't recorded anywhere. He didn't come back in five minutes so I figured he went to lunch or just put me on hold. Considering this bad boy. http://www.baileigh.com/dust-collector-dc-2100c
> 
> I can pick it up as it's made in state.


That was one of the portable units I was considering, it had a lot going for it for the money, was quiet too! Has a remote, easy to remove the drum when full for emptying. I think I was down to that one or the laguna if I could get it on sale at woodcraft, then I found my psi used and cheap with little use, I'm very happy with the psi.


----------



## Jim Beam (May 20, 2016)

Here's my take. Put the motor and a cyclone separator OUTSIDE your shop. No need for a fine dust filter. It has worked great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2016)

Believe me I've considered moving it outside but my shop is on the north end of garage and the whole house and garage are built into a hillside with an exposed basement on the south and a four foot tall retaining wall on the north. The inside of the shop has a four foot concrete wall so there's very little space outside to put an additional structure. Of course the fact that I'm 72 with questionable health I have to serious consider how much longer we'll even be able to live here.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2016)

Without a custom short collection box under mine- I do not think it fits in your space. Too bad they are on sale right now.


----------

